# 2 gallon pails at home depot



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

just was in home depot and saw some pails they are 2 gallon pails half the size of a reg pail and awesome for when u do tank maintenance , or when u are acclimatizing fish , or purchasing corals .price was 2.97 but no lids I didn't see any near where they were so I am assuming no lids .
I have one on each of my set ups with my cleaning and pruning kits .works great to throw in plants that u are purging or shells or debris from a display tank .
just really a FYI ....
cheers 
tom


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

They aren't food grade, so you might want to think twice.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I read that if you check the bottom for the recycling number 1, 2, 4, and 5 are food grade plastics.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.babygreenthumb.com/p-122-safe-plastic-numbers-guide.aspx


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pail*

just chkd the bottom of pain. HDPE on bottom of pail from the chart u posted dave it ranks it as # 2

Plastic #2 - High-density polyethylene (HDPE) is a polyethylene thermoplastic made from petroleum. HDPE is hard, opaque and can withstand somewhat high temperatures. Where is HDPE found? HDPE is used in the manufacturing of toys, and the packaging of: Laundry detergent Milk jugs Folding chairs & tables Health Concerns No known health concerns - See more at: http://www.babygreenthumb.com/p-122-safe-plastic-numbers-guide.aspx#sthash.BHd3QkdG.

just going by what is on site 
cheers


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Lids should be available in Paint Department.


----------

